# Oil leak from water pump?!? Whattheheck?



## Chick Marmelade (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Would love to know where my oil leak on my '94 4x2 HB pickup is coming from. Took the underbelly pan off yesterday and saw that the leak is starting from the bottom of the water pump. If I turn the fan on inside when I start it, the thing squeals like a stuck pig and thought that it was oil on the pully's and belts, but I think it could also be from bad waterpump bearing(s). 

How can I get an oil leak from the water pump??? Is the cam shaft oil seal behind the water pump? I'm really hoping that I don't have to replace the timing chain or front main seal. From the posts I can see that the timing chain is WAAAYYYYY too involved for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Chick


----------



## Retired 461 (Jan 11, 2007)

If your timing chain has worn thru the back of the water pump, it is possible to get oil into your cooling system, and visa versa, you can verify the water pump, timing chain condition (somewhat) by removing the valve cover, my 96 hb had a timing chain issue, (way stretched) and the (broken)chain guides were in the oil pan, glad I caught it before it did major damage.

hope this helps


Chick Marmelade said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would love to know where my oil leak on my '94 4x2 HB pickup is coming from. Took the underbelly pan off yesterday and saw that the leak is starting from the bottom of the water pump. If I turn the fan on inside when I start it, the thing squeals like a stuck pig and thought that it was oil on the pully's and belts, but I think it could also be from bad waterpump bearing(s).
> 
> ...


----------

